
Ask HN: How did you found your niche - guzik
Been struggling for a while with getting my first customers for my side-project, that I find very useful regarding data science. I would like to ask you a couple of questions for finding a niche:<p>* How your searching did look like? Google? Local hackerspaces?<p>* How long did it take till you realized that &gt;it was your niche&lt;?<p>* Have you been engaged with the community before you started to market your product?
======
PaulHoule
It happened almost by accident for me. Today I can't stop people from saying I
am a data scientist so I've stopped trying.

